# Life on our pond



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

In the last two days, we have had a busy pond. Last night, these two stopped by for an evening swim:


















but the didn't stay long and took off very suddenly. At the time, I couldn't figure out what had startled them into such a hasty departure. This morning, we discovered the cause -- we have seen a pair of ducks, dubbed Mr and Mrs Duck, quite frequently this spring. Turns out they have been doing more than visiting, they have been nesting (and the geese were close to where we now know the nest to be when they left so hastily) -- this morning, Mrs Duck revealed ..........









Mr Duck on patrol









Mrs Duck hurrying the kids back to the pond after Mr Duck sounded the alarm over our neighbor's dog


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Those geese are probably going to be hatching some babies pretty quick unless something got the eggs.


----------

